# [adobe premiere] welche Vorgabe wählen



## transe (8. September 2003)

Da ich durch die Suche nicht schlau geworden bin, eine Frage: 

Ich habe nun die Möglichkeit einen Rechner in einer Werbeagentur  incl Adobe Premiere zu nutzen.  
Ich habe mit einer DV Kamera gefilmt und importiere die Dateien per Firewire. 

Wenn ich also meinen Film zusammenschneiden will  um ihn später AM RECHNER anzuschauen (vcd/svcd ist unnötig, da kein dvd plazer sondern tv-out), mit welchen Einstellungen erhalte ich die Beste Qualität . Was wäre weiterhin eine gute Alternative um die Datei vielleicht sogar ein wenig zu komprimieren? Muss ich PAL oder NTSC wählen?
Wo finde ich die Einstellungen, oder reichen die Voreinstellungen auf dem Start-Screen?

Was muss ich beim Exportieren beachten? Auch hier: Welchen Codec sollte ich für meine Zwecke wählen?

//edit
ist es normal das in prem alles als .avi angezeigt wird?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus, 

mfg Philipp


----------



## goela (9. September 2003)

Also, wenn Du in DV gefilmt hast, dann stell für die Bearbeitung ebenfalls DV-Format PAL ein.
Schneide das Ganze und dann beim Export musst Du dann entscheiden, was Du weiter damit machen willst. Für die Weiterverarbeitung ist natürlich unkomprimiert am Besten, erzeugt aber auch am meisten Daten (HUFF-Codec als Suchstichwort).

Natürlich kannst Du das ganze auch als DivX direkt aus Premiere komprimieren und dann alles auf eine CD brennen - dann spartst Du Dir das Erzeugen des unkomprimierten Films.


----------



## transe (9. September 2003)

Ich habe da ein Weiteres Problem: 

Nachdem ich alles so gemacht habe wie in dem (übrigends hervorragenden) Tutorial über den Dateiexport beschrieben sieht das Ergebnis SO aus:
Klick hier um das Bild zu sehen 
Der Screenshot ist übrigends aus der unkomprimierten  Premiere Datei,  ca 1GB für  wenige Minuten. Wenn ich Exportiere sieht das Ergebnis jedoch genauso schlecht aus.
Vielleicht liegt der Fehler schon bei den Import Einstellungen?

Quelle: Eine JVC DV Kamera per Firewire nach Adobe Premiere
Einstellungen:  DV-Pal Standard 32 kHz und OK!

Ich habe schon einige Beiträge Über die Fields gelesen aber die endeten meistes damit, das die Videos für das Abspielen auf einem TV gedacht waren und die hässlichen Streifen dann wohl nicht auftreten. 

Ich will das Video eigentlich als qualitativ Hochwertiges DivX Film auf dem Rechner haben!


----------



## Bypass41 (10. September 2003)

Hallo Transe,

das sind die Interlace-Streifen. probiere mal zu deinterlacen.

Gruß


----------



## goela (11. September 2003)

...oder ohne Halbbilder zu exportieren!


----------



## transe (11. September 2003)

ohne halbbilder zu exportieren klappt nicht besser, ich habe nach eurem tutorial gearbeitet. Dennoch hat es nun geklappt, für alle mit demselben Problem: Beim Export aus Premiere gibt es auf der letzten Registerkarte einen Button mit erweiterten Einstellungen.

Dort kann man ein Häkchen bei "Deinterlacen" machen.

Das wars auch schon, vielen Dank!


----------



## xerxesthebig (1. Oktober 2003)

hmm...

ok, alles schön und gut. Aber bei mir bleibt weiterhin das
Problem dass die Streifen bereits beim Importieren von
der Kamera (über FireWire) entstehen.

Durch deinterlacen kommen zwar beim exportieren keine
neuen dazu, aber es bleiben trotzdem die vom importieren.

Weiß dazu jemand was?


----------



## Vincent (2. Oktober 2003)

@xerxesthebig

Ja natürlich kommen die vom Importieren. Das sind aber keine falschen Einstellungen - das liegt einfach nur daran, dass dein PC Vollbilder anzeigt, das Videomaterial aber im Normalfall aus Halbbildern besteht.
Wenn du also nur schneidest um es danach wieder am TV (Halbbild) auszugeben, ist das kein Problem, dann treten die Streifen nicht auf.
Wenn du das Video aber am PC anschauen willst, musst du DeInterlacen. Also aus Halbbild mit möglichst hoher Qualität ein Vollbild machen, sodass der PC das ohne Fehler wie diese Striche abspielen kann.
Soweit klar?


----------



## xerxesthebig (19. Oktober 2003)

d.h. wenn ichs deinterlaced exportiere gehn die streifen vom Importieren automatisch weg?

ich probiers gleich ma aus...


----------



## Vincent (19. Oktober 2003)

Naja die Streifen gehen erst weg, wenn du einen DeInterlacingartefaktfilter rüberjagst - einfach als Vollbild speichern reicht nicht.

Du musst also Speichern als Vollbild mit einem DeInterlacingfilter - dann sind die Streifen auch auf dem PC weg.

(Es gibt übrigens unterschiedliche DeInterlacingfilter; Bessere und Schlechtere)


----------



## xerxesthebig (22. Oktober 2003)

hmm...

könntest du mir grad auf Anhieb einen nennen?
am besten als Plug-In für Premiere...


----------



## Vincent (22. Oktober 2003)

Uff, für Premiere ist mir keiner außer dem Internen bekannt. Aber für VirtualDub gibt es einen sehr guten, der auch noch kostenlos ist.
Gölä hast du den Link noch?


----------



## Tim C. (22. Oktober 2003)

In den Exportoptionen vor dem exportieren gibt es eine Einstellung deinterlacen. Da sollte sowas sein. Würde aber immer auf den VirtualDub Filter zurückgreifen. Der ist meiner Meinung nach besser (selbst der, der standardmäßig integriert ist in VDub) und du hast exportier auch das Interlaced-Material, kann nicht schaden.


----------



## transe (24. Oktober 2003)

Das stimmt, ich habe mit VDub auch die Besten Ergebnisse erziehlt, besser als bei Premiere! 
Einfach unter "Filter" hinzufügen clicken und dann den "Deinterlace" Filter wählen, mit den Standard Einstellungen und dann Speichern.

mfg Philipp


----------

